# HELP! Ich Pics need info



## baker2828 (Dec 16, 2007)

I just bought 4 nice RBP and I am pretty sure they have ICH. I have posted pics, but I fear I have little time as they are holding tight to the bottom. My question is I heard that tropical fish don't do well with NACL treatment. I am new to this so does a freshwater fish from the amazon fall under tropical or are they refering to straight saltwater fish.







ICH


----------



## baker2828 (Dec 16, 2007)

baker2828 said:


> I just bought 4 nice RBP and I am pretty sure they have ICH. I have posted pics, but I fear I have little time as they are holding tight to the bottom. My question is I heard that tropical fish don't do well with NACL treatment. I am new to this so does a freshwater fish from the amazon fall under tropical or are they refering to straight saltwater fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any information anyone could give me would be great. As I said I am a new fish owner but, care for these fish and would hate to see them die because of something I did.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bump temp up to around 80 (slowly) and Use the recommended dosage Amount of NACL for your tank...

Ich looks like micro grains of salt.....If thats what your fish have-I can't look at link on this comp right now...


----------



## baker2828 (Dec 16, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Bump temp up to around 80 (slowly) and Use the recommended dosage Amount of NACL for your tank...
> 
> Ich looks like micro grains of salt.....If thats what your fish have-I can't look at link on this comp right now...


Thank You thats what I am going to do, I couldn't figure out how to actually insert the image but the link does work. I appreciate the information I just wanted to make sure that a cup and a half of salt into a 60 gallon tank wouldn't kill them.

Thanks again


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

baker2828 said:


> Bump temp up to around 80 (slowly) and Use the recommended dosage Amount of NACL for your tank...
> 
> Ich looks like micro grains of salt.....If thats what your fish have-I can't look at link on this comp right now...


Thank You thats what I am going to do, I couldn't figure out how to actually insert the image but the link does work. I appreciate the information I just wanted to make sure that a cup and a half of salt into a 60 gallon tank wouldn't kill them.

Thanks again
[/quote]

from what that pic shows you better get some ichaway too, salt might work after a while but he doesn't have a while and you need to dose the ichaway immediately.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

it would proly be a good idea to remove the carbon from your filters also. then when the ich is gone (hopefully its not too late) replace with new.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If it is ich it is easily treatable without using toxic meds on them. Do a 30% water change, slowly bump up the temp to 86 degrees, add one teaspoon of pre dissolved salt for every gallon of water in the tank each day for 3 days giving you a salinity level of 0.33%. Leave tank alone for 2 weeks. Start removing the salt via water changes and slowly bring down the temperature to more comfortable levels such as 77-80 degrees.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Do what Dr. Giggles said and don't add any chemicals!!! Many chmicals could kill your piranha quicker than the ick, and there is no reason to them when the natural cure works very well. Piranhas are a tetra, so watch for that on labels if you do use chems. Others chemicals will kill all of your bacteria, giving you a bigger problem. And btw, was that fish like that when you got it? That's a lot of ick.


----------

